# nearly finished



## big tree (Jan 6, 2015)

Some pic's of my Movano, nearly finished after 1 year.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice work!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jan 6, 2015)

Neat indeed!
John


----------



## n brown (Jan 6, 2015)

smart !


----------



## big tree (Jan 6, 2015)

*some more pics*

Thanks for the compliments, I always wanted one. I use it for Motocross, 2 bikes fit in the back with ease. I camped in it  last September was spot on, I'm wanting to go just camping as well next year, I'm hooked.

I will have to get it registered with DVLA cause the MOT is due shortley as it is class 7 at the moment.


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 14, 2015)

Looking good.


----------



## mickymost (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks lovely !


----------



## Debs (Feb 9, 2015)

Definately a profesional looking job. :bow:


----------



## big tree (Dec 29, 2015)

*99% done*

All that's left to do is the lighting in the garage. At Last !


----------



## n brown (Dec 29, 2015)

very nice job mate ! give yourself a pat on the back !


----------



## Bazbro (Dec 29, 2015)

A really impressive, good looking, practical, professional job.  I assume you have an awning or similar?

There must be demand on the various m/cycle racing circuits (road as well as off-road) for an outfit like this, of this quality.  I think you've just found yourself a new career!

Barry


----------



## big tree (Dec 29, 2015)

Bazbro said:


> A really impressive, good looking, practical, professional job.  I assume you have an awning or similar?
> 
> There must be demand on the various m/cycle racing circuits (road as well as off-road) for an outfit like this, of this quality.  I think you've just found yourself a new career!
> 
> Barry



Thanks,
I realy enjoyed doing it, there are a few firms converting them as sport homes, race vans etc, very exspensive, but as with any conversion there is a lot of work, I wouldn't have believed just how long it takes.

A lot of the conversion was based on scribbled drawings I did, then a lot in the minds eye. I visited caravan dealers to get some ideas, learn a lot just from looking. 

I would love to do it for a living, I would start another, beets crawling around on roofs !


----------



## badgerdid (Dec 29, 2015)

big tree said:


> Thanks for the compliments, I always wanted one. I use it for Motocross, 2 bikes fit in the back with ease. I camped in it  last September was spot on, I'm wanting to go just camping as well next year, I'm hooked.
> 
> I will have to get it registered with DVLA cause the MOT is due shortley as it is class 7 at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 26919View attachment 26920View attachment 26921View attachment 26922View attachment 26923View attachment 26924



Get it mot'd first, they will mot it as class 4 as its now presented as a motor caravan, make sure when you book it you explain it needs changing. 

The garage might be a bit big, dvla might still think it can be used to carry goods etc so still class it as a van, but you dont know till you try.


----------



## n brown (Dec 29, 2015)

big tree said:


> Thanks,
> I realy enjoyed doing it, there are a few firms converting them as sport homes, race vans etc, very exspensive, but as with any conversion there is a lot of work, I wouldn't have believed just how long it takes.
> 
> A lot of the conversion was based on scribbled drawings I did, then a lot in the minds eye. I visited caravan dealers to get some ideas, learn a lot just from looking.
> ...


 i've done a lot of vans ,and you'd be surprised how much quicker you can do one once you're familiar with the basic techniques and have the right tools. you'd get your time down to a month or less


----------



## karlpe (Dec 29, 2015)

Cracking job you have done. Chapeau.


----------



## Bazbro (Dec 30, 2015)

That's good that you enjoyed creating it, big tree.    But you've broken the back of the job now - all the hard work planning it has been done.  Make cardboard (or preferably hardboard or even better, thin ply) templates for each panel, number them, make notes and cost up the materials, plus all the ancilleries like wiring, screws, glue, etc. (that often get forgotten) and you're all set to make another!  You know how long it takes so you can cost in your time using that as a guide, bearing in mind what n brown has just said abaout it getting easier the more you do.  Sell that one, with word-of-mouth advertising and I'll keep an eye open in the future for "Big Tree Race Transport Ltd"!  Or maybe just sell the plans?
You have the talent.  Good luck.


----------



## snowbirds (Dec 30, 2015)

Great job well done and I love the bike Garage.

Snowbirds.:wave:






big tree said:


> Thanks,
> I realy enjoyed doing it, there are a few firms converting them as sport homes, race vans etc, very exspensive, but as with any conversion there is a lot of work, I wouldn't have believed just how long it takes.
> 
> A lot of the conversion was based on scribbled drawings I did, then a lot in the minds eye. I visited caravan dealers to get some ideas, learn a lot just from looking.
> ...


----------



## pughed2 (Dec 30, 2015)

*self build*

hello big tree, cannot understand why you blocked off access between cab and rear if that's what you did?......surely ventilation and access will suffer?.......pughed2


----------



## mickymost (Dec 30, 2015)

Very neat and tidy installation there you obviously have the flair and patience to make the finished camper look like a professional conversion well done all credit to you

regards Mike


----------



## big tree (Dec 31, 2015)

pughed2 said:


> hello big tree, cannot understand why you blocked off access between cab and rear if that's what you did?......surely ventilation and access will suffer?.......pughed2



Good question !
The reason for seperating the living area is because the bikes can get verry muddy & there is quite a bit of gear to get in the back as well riding gear, oils, petrol etc, just like a masive boot realy, plus I can stand up in the back to get changed, there is a door between the garage part and the bunk so you can put your clean clothes through onto the bunk when you get changed, it keeps the muck out of the front. 
When it is hot I just opened the rear hatch & the side door and you get through ventilation. 
The extra height in the back makes putting bikes in easy, no  crawling around or dropping the handlebars to get them in. I insulated the roof, ceiling with celotex board insulation  & it works keeping it cool inside in the summer. I was going to make a shower in the back wirh  sort of demountable base, not hard to do but it meant a water heater etc.
I had thought of making it all open so the bikes could go in if wanted but leaving more living room for camping. After years of putting them in my work van with amount of muck, dust & smells that rae made I decided to close it of.
It works spot on even with the smaller kitchen living area as aresult of the garage.  
I wish I had done one of these years ago my Son & I went to Peebles in Scotland this year he went mountain biking, we went to Edinburgh for the day, we parked up near the parliment buildings I made a cupa in the back sat & opened the side door , I said its like opening your curatains at home but with a different view every day,


----------



## mif622 (Feb 25, 2017)

*Did you finish, and chage classification*



badgerdid said:


> Get it mot'd first, they will mot it as class 4 as its now presented as a motor caravan, make sure when you book it you explain it needs changing.
> 
> The garage might be a bit big, dvla might still think it can be used to carry goods etc so still class it as a van, but you dont know till you try.



How did you get on with DVLA?

I am about to start a conversion which may well look like a 'van that carries goods'.  It's a XLWB, the bulkhead will be just behind the side door.  There will be a good 9-10 foot of garage area, full-height, at the back.  And I may well carry 2 big bikes in there.  And tools and stuff.

Or are DVLA cool about even that much 'Van'-ness?


----------



## barryd (Feb 25, 2017)

Good job Big Trees but no good for me.  Too small, I'd never get my "Ego" in it. Mwhahahahaa!


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 25, 2017)

Well done nice conversion  looks very professional I too have a movano  
Have converted many vans in my time but the professional look never quiet gets there 
I suppose it's the satisfaction of getting it as you want to suit your needs


----------



## Craigchester (May 8, 2017)

*what's on the walls*

Is that speaker cloth on the walls in the living compartment? I'd like to do that to mine.


----------



## The laird (May 8, 2017)

Craigchester said:


> Is that speaker cloth on the walls in the living compartment? I'd like to do that to mine.



You might be better to pm about conversion as it was posted a few years back.


----------



## groyne (May 8, 2017)

It looks like van lining carpet.

10 sqm Camper Van Lining Carpet Kit Super Stretch Inc 5 Cans of Trimfix Adhesive | eBay


----------



## trevskoda (May 8, 2017)

Nice clean job well sorted,any one putting in to dvla could easy photo shop any inside into there van and send picys of ,they will never know.


----------

